# IBC worth it?



## SunshineSulie

I know this is on the betta breeding thing. I was just wondering if it was worth it to join the IBC even if I don't plan on breeding or showing now, but want to in the future. 

I also want to get more info on Indiana betta situations... As of now, I know of me. Lol ol. The only fan, anyway... 

Basically, what are the benefits of the club for a fan and passionate person, but a non-breeder/shower?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

You get Flared the betta magazine!


----------



## SunshineSulie

I thought you only got one edition.


----------



## Option

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> You get Flared the betta magazine!


Unfortunately, that alone does not make it worth it.


----------



## SunshineSulie

I do not know what would make it worth it. Lol ol. Not doggin on IBC, I wanna do it when I am older for sure, just wanna verify that I am not missing anything now.


----------



## Jayloo

The only thing I can think of that you could benefit from joining now if you don't plan on breeding or showing for some time is building contacts and learning finnage and color flaws so you know what to show/breed and what not to.


----------



## EvilVOG

You get flare every month, or you get to read each month's issue depending on the type of membership you opt for.

I see alot of "what do i get out of it" and "value for my money" concerns. First off, the subscription to Flare is cheaper than any other mag you will ever subscribe to. There is also the IBC store, not always the absolute cheapest you can find the stuff for, but fantastic deals none the less. There is also the large community of betta fans and breeders, the best in the country, and most of them don't post here. 

Now i know this place is a great place for betta knowledge, and there are people with experience here, and i'm not trying to put anyone down, But this place is like elementary school, and the IBC is High School and College by comparison. There are lots of people there who have bred hundreds of thousands of fish, tried every additive, food, housing that exist. And they also develop some of the techniques that will become the new standards in the years to come.

There's also the intangibles. The IBC is the organization that really pushes the Betta hobby. If you look at the chain stores these days you can find exotic morphs like DT, CT, Dragons, Giants... just a couple of years ago your choice was veiltail, or veiltail. Your money to the IBC is in part used to make that push, to spread the awareness, and bring more people to our hobby. That interest in our hobby makes suppliers create more products for us. It also makes those products and fish and everything else more accessible. 

One more thing to note is that for most of us that breed in this country, most of the fish we breed and sell are for breeding, for the show circuit. The IBC is the show circuit.

So basically there is some stuff you get. but mostly you're ensuring the hobby and it's growth, which has it's own rewards down the road.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

+1 EvilVog! Magazines are expensive. Talking to all the fantastic breeders is a huge plus too!


----------



## Coppermoon

I totally agree with EvilVog!!! The amount of knowledge in the IBC is almost endless. There are breeders that have been breeding for I don't know how long. Joining the IBC also gives you access to the local chapters, and joining any of those chapters may give you access to good breeders for very reduced prices, or even free (we/Lone Star Bettas tend to give fish to who ever will take them). You will also have access to show schedules in your area. You don't have to show, but just GOING to a show is awesome!!!


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm a member of the IBC and I don't breed. The benefits for me have been making new friends, learning from experienced people and being able to pass what I've learned onto people here. Since I don't breed I'm going to try to take in culls and retired breeders when I get settled in my new home.I've gotten 3 *culls* or rather, fish that aren't breeding or show worthy from a couple of breeders. I hope to be able to go to a Lonestar club meeting sometime after I'm settled in Texas. Then I can meet all these cool people In person that I've met on Facebok,.


----------



## SunshineSulie

Wow, thanks so much, guys. That was some great reasons... I think I'll look into joining after the summer.  I'm hoping I can find some Indiana enthusiasts at least. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## homegrown terror

is the membership fee yearly or monthly, it didn't specify on the website (anywhere i saw, at least)


----------



## EvilVOG

yearly fee.

Indiana has a healthy group i believe. I know there was a show last year and there's one next month there.


----------



## Basement Bettas

So far you get Flare! every other month. I am now part of a great committee putting this magazine together, and we are going to take this e-zine to new heights. The issue due any day is the election one. Being a member or joining now, you will get to read all the candidate platforms. And yes, I am running for the office of president.. be a good chance to get to know me better and some ideas I have to make the IBC more like a big family.

In the works are issues dedicated to showing, breeding, some of our favorite Thai breeders [interviews and farm tours!], and even [gasp!] the Veil tail. We are looking into asking manufactures for product into and coupons. And we will be adding some nice and unique regular columns. For the $20 individual/$22 family price, the magazine alone will be worth the price.

The IBC has a store and you get a discount there if a member and they often have specials.

The TA Library is free to members. This library goes back decades with articles written at every level for many interests. I am now the Chair of getting them organized and all online. Some of the genetic articles are again, worth the price of membership.

I am hoping to also have a mentoring program for serious breeders finally formalized. Teach them, help them be successful in the shows, if interested get them to be judges.. then to be mentors. Receive then give back.

Going to be a push to get more people involved at local levels. Don't want to show? Fine. Still cool to hang out with other people that share your passion. Can swap plants, pick up breeder culls and get to maybe attend and help at a show. 

There is a forum that is also growing and it is real cool to have the experience of so many breeders. Like I tell people here.. I have more fish in my house on any day then most will ever have in their life. I have been doing this 4 years.. but others have been doing it over 10 years. Hard to experience something they have not.

And just supporting the organization that promotes something you enjoy is also wort it. not only do I think you get a lot, but you have an opportunity to take your skills and gifts and use them to also promote your hobby by getting involved.

So yes.. it is worth it.


----------



## Otterfun

I just became a member, so how do I join a local chapter? I am in s. ca.


----------



## EvilVOG

look up the chapters on the IBC website, but I do know there's a Statewide group, the California Betta Society (CBS) that hosts shows and stuff. Great group of people.
http://www.cbsbettas.org/


----------



## Basement Bettas

CA has a LOT of betta activity. Karens FB group is a good place to start too..


----------



## Otterfun

Basement Bettas said:


> CA has a LOT of betta activity. Karens FB group is a good place to start too..


Sorry, do you have a link or more info about Karen? I am not familiar with Karen and her last name or group info.


----------



## ZubinBetta

*Worth it but not directly to you*



Basement Bettas said:


> And just supporting the organization that promotes something you enjoy is also wort it. not only do I think you get a lot, but you have an opportunity to take your skills and gifts and use them to also promote your hobby by getting involved.
> 
> So yes.. it is worth it.





EvilVOG said:


> One more thing to note is that for most of us that breed in this country, most of the fish we breed and sell are for breeding, for the show circuit. The IBC is the show circuit.
> 
> So basically there is some stuff you get. but mostly you're ensuring the hobby and it's growth, which has it's own rewards down the road.


I joined IBC last June and found it frustrating to try to navigate their information system, and I thought the placement of the decoy forum that nobody was using was at best baffling. I had thought "to learn more about bettas," but all I could find were discussions of regulations and what appeared to be a series of loosely connected email-type communications, many of which pertained to the most recent show. I thought I could search a show schedule to see if anything was happening where I live, but nothing was listed for my region or even really my nation, though I have learned subsequently about an upcoming show (May 11) in Long Beach, run by a local betta society and sanctioned by IBC.

So when Basement Bettas and EvilVOG remark that in supporting the IBC I am supporting the main support in the universe for the hobby I enjoy, I have to chuckle a little bit, because they really do have a point. Without IBC, the hobby I love would not have much structure or much by way of goals. And active members of IBC have certainly received emolument from my membership fee, among others. But I don't think the Congress provides much of a welcome to non-insiders like myself who wish to "take their hobby to the next level" without necessarily ever wanting to breed bettas or show them. What would that require? It strikes me the IBC is an established network that functions to the advantage of those who have penetrated its precincts (those who breed and show bettas, and who need to be a part of that system in order to advance), but in offering membership for money, the IBC can't offer an entré to that network, or if it can offer an opening, that opening does not lead very far. I think the IBC directors should think through what they do have to offer neophyte inductees and make that first step worth it, and then new members can find their way in the organization with some prior incentive. As it is, if you are willing to "make the most of your membership" by *networking*, then you will be given a place at the table. Maybe societies are just like this, but it strikes me that something important is missing from this welcoming committee.


----------



## Basement Bettas

There are some definite things needing changed on the site and the info provided. It is a thorn in my side having stuff every where. Whether elected president or not, I am involved and using my organizational skills to make it different. If things play out as I desire.. that site will be much different very soon too. If you check out the site I am a co-founder on, you will see I am much more into slick and simple. So yes.. I feel your pain and it is my priority to have taken care of as soon as possible. I could have thrown up my hands and just walked away.. but I am using my talents to make things better going forward. It is a huge project to lay out and implement.. a web site like the IBC. Not every one is capable of handling it. Besides myself there are a few others with incredible skills in web design and project management. That site will be fixed. If you are still currently a member.. please take the time to read the next issue of Flare! and vote. Your voice will make a difference.


----------



## Basement Bettas

For Karens group, you have to be added. Send me an email so I have your email to send you an invitation.. 

Send to: my user name, no space at msn dot com


----------



## Basement Bettas

And you are right about right now not being much use unless showing. I have heard that more than once and have some ideas to change that. I would be interested in hearing what would be of value to you. Send me an email please.. tell me what you expected, what you got.. like, dislike. What you would actually want for your membership. We are going to be making changes.. especially if I am elected, as I feel we need to offer more to those who do not and dont ever want to show. Any body else want to send me an opinion.. also please feel free to send me mail.


----------



## Artemis

For 14 dollars for a Junior E-Edition thing I was thinking of joining but what's there about a hidden forum? I thought you had a list of articles you could browse through also.


----------



## EvilVOG

ZubinBetta said:


> I joined IBC last June and found it frustrating to try to navigate their information system, and I thought the placement of the decoy forum that nobody was using was at best baffling. I had thought "to learn more about bettas," but all I could find were discussions of regulations and what appeared to be a series of loosely connected email-type communications, many of which pertained to the most recent show. I thought I could search a show schedule to see if anything was happening where I live, but nothing was listed for my region or even really my nation, though I have learned subsequently about an upcoming show (May 11) in Long Beach, run by a local betta society and sanctioned by IBC.
> 
> So when Basement Bettas and EvilVOG remark that in supporting the IBC I am supporting the main support in the universe for the hobby I enjoy, I have to chuckle a little bit, because they really do have a point. Without IBC, the hobby I love would not have much structure or much by way of goals. And active members of IBC have certainly received emolument from my membership fee, among others. But I don't think the Congress provides much of a welcome to non-insiders like myself who wish to "take their hobby to the next level" without necessarily ever wanting to breed bettas or show them. What would that require? It strikes me the IBC is an established network that functions to the advantage of those who have penetrated its precincts (those who breed and show bettas, and who need to be a part of that system in order to advance), but in offering membership for money, the IBC can't offer an entré to that network, or if it can offer an opening, that opening does not lead very far. I think the IBC directors should think through what they do have to offer neophyte inductees and make that first step worth it, and then new members can find their way in the organization with some prior incentive. As it is, if you are willing to "make the most of your membership" by *networking*, then you will be given a place at the table. Maybe societies are just like this, but it strikes me that something important is missing from this welcoming committee.


Definitely there are some problems there, and they are being worked on, but it's a process. The IBC dates to long before the internet, and it's online resource organization dates back almost as far. Part of the problem is getting the membership to try something new, but it will take time as many have been using it in it's current configuration for 15 years now. People are always resistant to change, and alot of them just aren't computer people to begin with.

Remember to make your voice heard in the form of asking questions. I've been in a little over a year and have, in part, led to two major policy changes.

Also the website has been in a state of flux for at least six months now trying to make everything more user-friendly. It's getting there.

Artemis: it's not really hidden anymore, but there are essentially two spots, the yahoo group with all the archived articles, and a forum on the website that much of the membership has yet to embrace, but it is fairly new.


----------



## Artemis

Oh okay. SO would it be worth it or would money be better spent on an AB betta?


----------



## Otterfun

thanks, website was too confusing to navigate. it would be nice to have more defined categories for discussion and info lookup.


BTW, the shopping experience was challenging, cannot put things in the shopping cart. so i ended up not buying anything.


----------



## Basement Bettas

The forum has a general subject area that is open to all. But there is also a private area for more in depth discussion of genetics and other subject matters. So you can join the forum as a non ibc member. 

And I am taking notes on the issues ya'll are having and I agree 110%. Things are not working on the site as envisioned.. and we are about at a point of doing something else. Again.. feel free to send me direct emails on concerns. They will be passed along for the right people to see.


----------



## Otterfun

PM sent with my email info, thanks.


----------



## EvilVOG

Store should be down right now, the person that handles that had some personal business to take care of. I couldn't even look at the offerings.

I think the money is better spent on the membership than on one fish personally. But that's your choice to make. A greater understanding of what you have, and a contribution toward something you might want down the line, or the fish you want right now.


----------



## Basement Bettas

There has been a death in the family of the shop keeper. so expected down a few days to take care of that.


----------



## jadaBlu

Does anyone have a link to their website or can you PM it to me? I don't plan to breed but I am interested in becoming more educated and getting the magazine.


----------



## GhostFeather

Here you go.
http://ibcbettas.org/


----------



## Basement Bettas

Might be a bit rocky when you sign up.. we do not have it where it is easy. So send me a message if you have any issues getting your member access to t he forum.


----------



## TankDiveGirl

Hey Basement Bettas --

I joined IBC in late february/early march (I'd have to check back through my paypal receipts! lol!) because I want to get into serious breeding and definitely into showing.

I LOVE the TA section -- I've been slowly reading through the articles and am making a list of questions and things to ask, and I'd LOVE to have a mentor guide me through the ropes, so that program would definitely be of interest to me. 

I do have an issue though -- the membership was paid for with my and my fiancee's joint paypal account, which is in his name. Thus, I can't access the yahoo group, which I think would be most beneficial to me. So who do I contact about that? 

And a suggestion I have might be to put the standards in the Members Area? because i'm one of those "read it, see it, learn it" people, and if i can read the standards, see pictures of good/bad, and then apply those to my own fish, it would be a great help!

And I know that we're hosting the IBC Convention here in Dallas this summer, and I'd really love to go, just to see the show and figure out how it works! 

OP -- you should join, even if "only" for the education.

*hugs*
Jamie


----------



## Otterfun

Otterfun said:


> thanks, website was too confusing to navigate. it would be nice to have more defined categories for discussion and info lookup.
> 
> 
> BTW, the shopping experience was challenging, cannot put things in the shopping cart. so i ended up not buying anything.


Ok, the one that was confusing was the yahoo group.
I registered with the ibc website and was able to unlock other forums. It looks better than from the perspective of a visitor with no access.

maybe showing some of the forum names without member access will encourage others to join.


----------



## Basement Bettas

Jamie.. you still have no access to the yahoo group? Send me email with your name and his.. email used and I will get forwarded to the powers that be.

Ideally we will move all the needed files to the site. But the yahoo group, though outdated.. is still how some info is best communicated.


----------



## Basement Bettas

And there will be more good info in the TA articles as we get them loaded. There are DECADES of written work.. and only a portion is currently available.


----------



## TankDiveGirl

I got it fixed this afternoon, actually! I'm reading through the files now. =) 

Thank you for checking though! 

I do have to say I've been very impressed with how quickly I've gotten responses from the "Powers that be" at IBC -- I really expected to wait through the weekend, and I got a response within an hour of sending an email, and then Sally also checked to make sure my website access was active and has been very very helpful. So definitely props for customer service there!

*hugs*
J


----------



## TankDiveGirl

I know! But it's SO useful even with not "everything" being there -- I've learned SO much already!


----------



## Basement Bettas

TankDiveGirl said:


> I know! But it's SO useful even with not "everything" being there -- I've learned SO much already!


Great!! and welcome!! 

Flare! was just released in the members area. Read over the platforms.. and vote. It is your IBC.. I used to feel I did not know enough to really have an opinion. But, even as a new member you have a right to determine the leadership. The platforms are posted.. and I have a link to additional info on my platform if desired.


----------



## TankDiveGirl

I just downloaded the new issue of FLARE!, so I'll read the platforms and send in my ballott!


----------



## Otterfun

TankDiveGirl said:


> I just downloaded the new issue of FLARE!, so I'll read the platforms and send in my ballott!


delete, got it figured out


----------



## TankDiveGirl

From the yahoo group. They said it will be posted on the website later this evening. =o)


----------



## Otterfun

thank, I submitted my vote electronically already =D


----------



## Laurenie

TankDiveGirl said:


> And I know that we're hosting the IBC Convention here in Dallas this summer, and I'd really love to go, just to see the show and figure out how it works!


I'm really psyched that the IBC Convention is going to be held here in north Texas this summer too, Arlington is only a little over an hour away so I'll def be there.


----------



## TankDiveGirl

It's going to be in Irving, actually...


----------



## Laurenie

TankDiveGirl said:


> It's going to be in Irving, actually...


Haha ty, I'm getting the location mixed up with the reptile expos apparently lol.


----------



## Basement Bettas

Laurenie said:


> I'm really psyched that the IBC Convention is going to be held here in north Texas this summer too, Arlington is only a little over an hour away so I'll def be there.


Great.. be good to meet some new folks. It is a little further drive for me in San Antonio.. and I have to work some before I can get there. So look me up and say hi!


----------



## MattsBettas

*Moves to Texas*

When does voting end?


----------



## Starfish1

I'm thinking of joining but won't be able to until next month. Is there any other way to see when the shows are before joining? 

Can you just go see the shows or do you have to enter? I'm in NY/NJ area.


----------



## dramaqueen

You don't have to be from Texas to join the IBC. lol It seems like we have a lot of members from Texas, I can't wait to get down there. Texas should be known as the betta state. lol
Matt, I think voting ends in June. I had trouble with my ballot but got it sent finally.


----------



## Coppermoon

I think voting actually ends during Convention.

As far as attending shows and NOT being a member...you may attend ANY show you wish too!!! I am trying to find a GOOD/Cheap video camera so I can video an entire show. Shows take a LOT of work and I think people that have never gotten the chance to see one from start to finish don't really realize how much hard work goes into one.


----------



## EvilVOG

shows are open to all, i think you can see the show places and dates on ibcbettas.org and you can enter fish in shows for one show season without joining the IBC


----------



## SerenaRena

seems like its a good idea to join.


----------



## logisticsguy

Yesterday I joined the IBC. For a long time I had reservations about doing this because there are no shows anywhere close to me and I have some issues with policy positions. When IBC issues were brought up at this forum I was told this was not the place to discuss. Very happy to see members open to talking about things. I have great respect for members in this thread and you convinced me to take a hard look. So to me the IBC is now worth it. Very much looking forward to helping to make things better from the inside and voting for the right people with the right attitude. Thanks for giving me the push needed to join.


----------



## Basement Bettas

Glad you did join. Like most things, it is not perfect. But I think we do have a good heart.. just different ideas on how to proceed. And yes, please read the platforms of all those running and vote. I am hoping we get more involved in offering ideas and man power to make it an org people enjoy being part of, even if they do not show. 

And outside of here and the IBC forum/emails.. please feel free to contact me personally about anything. Some discussions are really good to have in forums like this so many can benefit from the info. But other things you might prefer a more private discussion. I'm always available. And that goes to every one.


----------



## GhostFeather

I renewed mine yesterday.
Do I think it is worth it?
Definitely!
From what I learned on here and through the IBC,these two go together like Peanut Butter and Jelly!!
I am finally using my right hand a little better after the surgery and have some things to get caught up on.
Tried typing a few times with my left hand-no go!!!
Setsuna,I will get in touch with you in a few.
Bill


----------



## Coppermoon

you guys can also find Lone Star Bettas on Facebook. We are very active and have a lot of the Eboard online. You can ask questions there too


----------

